# Synth and Software's Top 10 Synthy Sountracks list really made you mad. Wait until you see the update.



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 26, 2021)

This time we focus on the most influential. Please don't hate us. 

Or if you do, at least have fun doing it.









Synth and Software’s Top 10 Soundtracks That Should Have Made Our Previous Synthy Soundtracks List…


Well, you demanded it by being so mad at us for leaving out your favorite soundtracks! We polled our contributors for their favorite soundtracks that featured synths last month, and they came up with some great entries. Of course that slighted dozens of scores that by all rights belong on the...




synthandsoftware.com


----------

